# 1.4 TSI twincharged on golf mk2 gearbox question



## Mike45 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

I just get for really cheap an 1.4 TSI twincharged from a skoda fabia rs (engine code CAV...).
Dont have the gearbox any harness ecu ect... just the engine.

I would like to know what gearbox can I put on it. I heard the last polo are using 02T which seems to be only 5speed. I would like 6 speed gearbox.

Any help will be aprecied!!!!!


----------



## Mike45 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok I find out on this thread a guy who put an 02A tranny on EA888 block (same than mine).
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6099283-1990-Corrado-2.0-TSI-(EA888)

Don't know if the 02M will fit in it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike45 said:


> Ok I find out on this thread a guy who put an 02A tranny on EA888 block (same than mine).
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6099283-1990-Corrado-2.0-TSI-(EA888)
> 
> Don't know if the 02M will fit in it.


EA888 motor uses the same foot print as all transverse 4-cylinder motors that followed VW827 or similar blocks thats why he was able to put an 02A on it. 
I assume based on the application you have an EA111 motor which will only work with 1.4 16V or 1.4 TSI specific gearboxes similarly how VR6's have specific gearbox bell housings. I have not verified what bell housing is adaptable to the 1.4 motors but I do have a 02S out of a Volkswagen EOS that has the correct bellhousing that you can then put onto an 02A , 02J , 02C , 02T etc.
If you need anymore help send over an email.
- Issam


----------



## Mike45 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Issam,

Thanks a lot for your reply.
You are right I just check on wiki and the 1.4 TSI 180 is an EA111.
So if I understand well what you are saying that means that any tranny from an 1.4 vw group engine will fit on this one.
So my best option is to look for a 6 speed manual tranny from a 1.4 golf mk6 or equivalent.

What about the clutch/flywheel?

I think I cn get the tranny/clutch/FW from scrap.

It will be much easier than getting the bellhousing from the eos and then swapping all the internal in it.

Don't you think?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike45 said:


> Hi Issam,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> You are right I just check on wiki and the 1.4 TSI 180 is an EA111.
> ...


Not sure if the old Polo 1.4 units will work and if they did they are not rated for the power of the motor. Clutch and Flywheel is gearbox dependent so whatever gearbox you decide to use then you will need the corresponding clutch assembly.
Like I said send over an email to discuss this further.


----------

